# How do you make money from blogs, etc.?



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

*How do you make money from blogs, etc.?* 
I know you have to get sponsors, but how is it all done? i spend alot of time on pinterest & see all these blogs--what's the deal, can't be just because bloggers think everyone thinks their lives, recipes or opinions are that valuable~~is it? What's the blog rules? can you just take pieces from other blogs & put them in yours as long as you recognize them? I'm kind of looking for a way to make some extra money as I'm basically retired, but low income. Thanks--
Happy Fall Ya'll~~


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

These posts are very helpful:

http://www.younghouselove.com/2013/09/blogiversary-6-time-money-pies/

http://www.younghouselove.com/2011/09/blogiversary-iv-time-money-and-pies/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

DaynaJ said:


> *How do you make money from blogs, etc.?*
> I know you have to get sponsors, but how is it all done? i spend alot of time on pinterest & see all these blogs--what's the deal, can't be just because bloggers think everyone thinks their lives, recipes or opinions are that valuable~~is it? What's the blog rules? can you just take pieces from other blogs & put them in yours as long as you recognize them? I'm kind of looking for a way to make some extra money as I'm basically retired, but low income. Thanks--
> Happy Fall Ya'll~~


I write several blogs and Yes, I do make money off each of them. Not much when I first started out. Over time, it has increased. I don't know if I really felt my life and recipes were valuable to others, but I had lots of people contact me, from of all places, eBay! They wanted to know about how we lived off-the-grid and if it was possible to do it too. Without spending mega bucks. So I ended up writing my blogs. First Homesteading On The Internet, on blogger, which was free. That was in 2005. At that time, I did not put affiliate links on them. I just wrote for my own enjoyment and answered questions. 

Then I wrote an eBook and sold that on our website. I had a couple come from Virginia to meet us and see our homestead. Now they have their own. I also had a famous person purchase my eBook and she has a big star for a father, who is much more famous than she was. But still..........someone in Hollywood has my book on their computer. I was excited to say the least. So I figured maybe I did have some value after all!

Now I have affiliate links on my blogs. I also write reviews of products or services. My local grocery store contacted me to write a post on a regular basis, using their store as my source with a link to their site. They pay me with gift cards. 

You cannot copy other people's information unless you ask first. Or go to the article sites where you can get free content for your blog, and put that on if you do not want to write it yourself. I think you can probably come up with some photos and content on your own though. It is fun after you get into it.

The way to get others to come to your blog is to network. Go to their blogs and make comments, about their content, not telling them to come to your blog (bad manners in the blogging world!). Go to their Facebook pages and comment. Soon people will be coming to your blog. Try it! If you need help just send me a PM, I 'd be glad to help in any way I can.


----------

